# Owen B's HT Equipment



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi everyone, nice to find another forum with some regulars and some new people where I can get my daily HT fix. 

I'll briefly list my gear, and post a link to my website with pictures of the setup and the construction of my Tempest and custom RCA - XLR cables.

Thanks for having me!


Toshiba DVD player
JVC VCR
JVC 32" CRT TV
Denon 2802 HT Receiver
Behringer Feedback Destroyer (1124P)
Paradigm Monitor 7 (front L R)
Paradigm CC-370 (Centre)
Paradigm Mini Monitor (SR SL)
Custom DIY Dipolar (SB)
DIY Adire Tempest Subwoofer (210L ported, 19Hz tune)
Custom DIY RCA - XLR cables for the BFD and sub

My setup and sub construction can be found here: http://ca.geocities.com/[email protected]/

and my DIY cables in a harder to see link here: http://ca.geocities.com/[email protected]/cables/cables.htm

and the DIY Surround Back speaker has a link in my sig.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks like I'm long overdue for an update. Let me see what's changed...


*Oppo BDP-83*
*Panasonic TCP58v10 58" plasma display*
Denon 2802 HT Receiver
Behringer Feedback Destroyer (1124P)
Paradigm Monitor 7 (front L R)
Paradigm CC-370 (Centre)
Paradigm Mini Monitor (SR SL)
Custom DIY Dipolar (SB)
DIY Adire Tempest Subwoofer (210L ported, 19Hz tune)
*DIY CSS SDX10 Subwoofer (44L ported, 24.5Hz tune)*
Custom DIY RCA - XLR cables for the BFD and sub


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Another small update for my new receiver...


Oppo BDP-83
 Panasonic TCP58v10 58" plasma display
 *Denon AVR-E400 Receiver*
 Behringer Feedback Destroyer (1124P)
 Paradigm Monitor 7 (front L R)
 Paradigm CC-370 (Centre)
 Paradigm Mini Monitor (SR SL)
 Custom DIY Dipolar (SB)
 DIY Adire Tempest Subwoofer (210L ported, 19Hz tune)
 DIY CSS SDX10 Subwoofer (44L ported, 24.5Hz tune)
 Custom DIY RCA - XLR cables for the BFD and sub


----------

